# Does your dog like you?



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

http://www.takepart.com/article/2013/11/01/does-your-dog-really-like-you

There's been a study. 

(I thought we had a kind of official KB dog thread, but could only find a cat thread....)

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> http://www.takepart.com/article/2013/11/01/does-your-dog-really-like-you
> 
> There's been a study.
> 
> ...


As long as I have food, Angelo loves me.

He's lying beside me right now and follows me everywhere on the off chance I might be going to the kitchen where a crumb will fall from whatever snack I'm having.

And he sleeps with me every night so that he's always close by in case I go to the kitchen or take him for a walk where he gets treats for good behavior.

I do let him sniff around on our walks except on garbage day because he'll find every chicken bone (and piece of paper that may have come in contact with food) within a ten mile radius.

Notice the food theme, here?


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

The food theme would definitely apply to our dachshund, but even though I feed her most days, I think she "likes" Intinst best.  The standard poodle "likes" anyone who is willing to give her some attention, food does not have to be involved.  As to whether they really like us?  I don't really believe there is a way to measure that.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I'll say this for Noggin, he was definitely not a clingy, co-dependent dog. He certainly seemed to like being around me, but I remember my disappointment when I went to pick him up the first time I left him for a few nights at the kennel (a quite nice place). When I got there and one of the ladies working there brought him out, he looked at me and acknowledged my presence, then continued to look/sniff around, checked everything and everyone out, and eventually agreed to leave with me once I'd paid his bill.

I, on the other hand, loved him like crazy and still miss him dearly.


----------



## CatherineM (Jan 9, 2013)

I want a Golden Retriever.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

Well, I HAVE a golden retriever, and I can say that from the instant he jumped into the back of my car from his foster home (he's a Rescue dog) he has been my shadow.  And it doesn't have anything to do with food.  Really.  I call him my Emotional Support Dog, and he calls me his Emotional Support Person (we're co-dependent).


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

NogDog said:


> I'll say this for Noggin, he was definitely not a clingy, co-dependent dog. He certainly seemed to like being around me, but I remember my disappointment when I went to pick him up the first time I left him for a few nights at the kennel (a quite nice place). When I got there and one of the ladies working there brought him out, he looked at me and acknowledged my presence, then continued to look/sniff around, checked everything and everyone out, and eventually agreed to leave with me once I'd paid his bill.
> 
> I, on the other hand, loved him like crazy and still miss him dearly.


I had the same experience when we left our poodle at a kennel one time. He must have had a pretty good time.....

hugs, NogDog! We miss Noggin, too....

Betsy


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Hmnnn...interesting study but only a 20-person/dog sample. Not sure I'd go with that being the end-all be-all. 

Magical-Dawg truly does greet us like we've been away for CENTURIES if either of us is away for more than a few hours. I'm just back from the Cat Writers Conference (yes, there is such a thing!) and he cried and ran circles and ...then like a kid, wanted to know what toys I brought him, LOL!


----------



## Harvey Click (Oct 28, 2013)

I don't need a study to know that my dogs love me. They tell me so many times every day. The feeling is mutual of course.


----------



## Vivienne Mathews (May 7, 2013)

If they don't, then they're welcome to go live in a van down by the river.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Vivienne Mathews said:


> If they don't, then they're welcome to go live in a van down by the river.


*snort*


----------



## Stephen_Melling (Jun 26, 2011)

Both my dogs like me. Both would lie down in traffic for me. Both would equally sell me into perpetual slavery for a roast chicken apiece.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

To heck with the scientists...I know my dogs love me!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I think it's obvious that most dogs like/love the humans they live with when it's in a good home. I think it's more a question of _why_ they do. Do they truly love us simply because we're so loveable, or is it because we feed them, walk them, play with them, etc.? Of course, we could then extend such research into human relationships and get all metaphysical about it. Why do we love some people and not others? For that matter, what exactly is love? Could scientists discover a set of actions and traits that tend to cause people to love other people? If so, if a person were trained to act in certain ways around any stranger while avoiding the negative acts -- regardless of their personal attraction toward that person -- could they end up making almost _anyone_ love them?

Anyway, for further reading, check out _The Genius of Dogs: How Dogs Are Smarter Than You Think_.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I read The Genius of Dogs (because I saw it in your signature, Nog) and it was very good. Now I am reading:

How Dogs Love Us: A Neuroscientist and His Adopted Dog Decode the Canine Brain by Gregory Berns. I am only a few chapters in but it is good so far. It is available as a free loan for those who have Prime and can access the Kindle Owners' Lending Library.



L


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Leslie said:


> I read The Genius of Dogs (because I saw it in your signature, Nog) and it was very good. Now I am reading:
> 
> How Dogs Love Us: A Neuroscientist and His Adopted Dog Decode the Canine Brain by Gregory Berns. I am only a few chapters in but it is good so far. It is available as a free loan for those who have Prime and can access the Kindle Owners' Lending Library.
> 
> ...


Awesome. May take a bit to get to the top of my TBR list, but I'll definitely check it out.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

I'm attending a big "pet summit" this month in NYC with some of the great researchers and can't wait to report back. For instance, the founder of Dognition.com Dr. Brian Hare will be speaking on what dogs REALLY think. *s* Oh, and Simon Tofield is also a speaker (y'all know "Simon's Cat" youtube videos?).

Dogs evolved to take advantage of relationships in order to survive. It's to the dog's advantage to "get along" and just like with people, they've measured the levels in the blood that is associated with "bonding/love" ... and yep, dogs have it, cats have it, people have it. The feeling of "love" is a chemical reaction that can be measured.

I prefer the emotional woo-woo explanation, though.


----------



## Susan Lohrer (Jun 11, 2013)

My dog loves anyone who has food. She's supposed to be my lap dog but hates being on my lap (though she sleeps by my feet all day and snuggles right up to my husband anytime she gets the chance). She doesn't mind when hubby leaves the house, but if I leave without her, she worries and cries. Then when I get home, she scolds me vociferously. One time I had to leave her home with hubby overnight, and she got herself into such a state, howling and panicking, that she literally passed out.

I'm not sure she likes me, but I love her even though she's weird.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Right now, my Angelo is snuggled up against my feet. Of course, I am having a snack and there's always the chance that some crumbs will drop on the floor.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

OK, here's a book that discusses the question, "Do you like your dog?" Well, not really, but it is about a man and his dog and how they came to terms with each other. It's one of the Deals of the Day today, and I'm tempted. Anyone heard of it?



Betsy


----------



## Vivienne Mathews (May 7, 2013)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> OK, here's a book that discusses the question, "Do you like your dog?" Well, not really, but it is about a man and his dog and how they came to terms with each other. It's one of the Deals of the Day today, and I'm tempted. Anyone heard of it?
> 
> 
> 
> Betsy


That looks so moving! Thank you for posting this -- it isn't one I'd heard anything about (prior to now), but I'm as tempted as you must be. I'm such a sucker for sappy pet stories.

Even if... you know... they start with a German shepherd ripping someone's throat out... or whatever.


----------



## KeithAllen (Jun 5, 2013)

I think it depends on the day.

For example last night I was writing in the living room, and she was lying on couch next to me. I tussled her ears whenever I needed a minute to think up brilliant things to say. Then all of a sudden, she got up, stretched and walked into the bedroom. I didn't see her the rest of the night. Apparently she was in a "don't touch me" mood.


----------



## CatherineM (Jan 9, 2013)

NogDog said:


> I think it's obvious that most dogs like/love the humans they live with when it's in a good home. I think it's more a question of _why_ they do. Do they truly love us simply because we're so loveable, or is it because we feed them, walk them, play with them, etc.? Of course, we could then extend such research into human relationships and get all metaphysical about it. Why do we love some people and not others? For that matter, what exactly is love? Could scientists discover a set of actions and traits that tend to cause people to love other people? If so, if a person were trained to act in certain ways around any stranger while avoiding the negative acts -- regardless of their personal attraction toward that person -- could they end up making almost _anyone_ love them?
> 
> Anyway, for further reading, check out _The Genius of Dogs: How Dogs Are Smarter Than You Think_.
> 
> ...


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

I am pretty sure my dog loves my wife... tolerates me and my son


----------

